# Sandfilter gegen Schwamfilter was ist Besser?



## helithomas (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen ich hab da ein Problem oder besser gesagt eine Entscheidungshilfe. Ich habe an meinen Teich eine alte Pool Sandfilter Anlage und habe jetzt vor mir ein Paar Koi Karpfen holen, aber der Händler im Zoohandel sagt mir das für Koi´s ein Sandfilter nicht geht man braucht eine guten Filter. Daraufhin hat der mir einen 3kamer Schwamfilter angeboten. Was ist jetzt besser für Koi´s und was Braucht man noch für die Koi´s so? Danke für eure antworten. MFG Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2014)

Eine Sandfilteranlage ist für einen Teich nicht geeignet, egal was darin rum schwimmt (eigene Erfahrung). Maximal als kurzfristige Übergangslösung, aber nicht auf Dauer.

Und ein 3 Kammerfilter bei 44000l geht erst recht nicht. Für diese Teichgröße, mit Koibesatz, brauchste entweder einen Trommelfilter oder einen Vliesfilter.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das alles andere zu klein ist.

Außer Du baust Dir ne Filterkette selber. Aber die sollte dann schon mindestens über 5 Tonnen verfügen ...und das brauch viiieeel Platz.

Mandy


----------



## helithomas (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo danke für die Antwort. Ich hab mir mal die Filterarten angesehen aber im großen und ganzen machen die doch das selbe wie ein Schwamfilter. Nur das man beim Schwamfilter ständig die Schwämme reinigen muss. Oder warum muss da so ein anderer her? Also ich weiss das Koi´s sehr sauberes Wasser brauchen aber machen die nicht alle das Wasser sauber? Ausser der Sandfilter bei den dauert es länger bis das Wasser sauber ist, deswegen verstehe ich warum der ausscheidet. MFG Thomas


----------



## Zacky (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Thomas.

Für einen Koiteich sollte die Filteranlage so ausgelegt sein, dass sie mit allen Schadstoffen klar kommt. Dazu gehören nicht nur die Ausscheidungen der Fische, sondern auch die Reststoffe von nicht verwerteten Futter. Das Koifutter ist sehr nährstoffreich und belastet bei falscher Fütterung zusehends den Filter. Die Ausscheidungen kommen dazu, viel verwertet wird da nicht, das geht vorne rein und recht zügig hinten wieder raus. So ist also alleine der Biofilter für die Wasseraufbereitung verantwortlich. Ein entsprechend dimensionierter Schwammfilter wird vermutlich deutlich zu groß sein, es sei denn, er ist echt darauf ausgelegt. Ein guter Biofilter für einen Koiteich hat schnell mal 1000-2000 Liter Volumen und darin die verschiedensten Filtermedien für die Bakterienbesiedelung. Dazu kommt ein guter Vorfilter, klein angefangen mit einem Sieb- oder Spaltsiebfilter bis hin zum Trommel- oder Vliesfilter. Da ist erst einmal nur der Vorfilter, der schon etwa 500-800 Volumen fassen sollte.

Es gibt dem Sandfilter ähnliche Systeme, die als Alleinfilter für die Biostufe genommen werden können, die heißen dann Beadfilter und haben ein Filtervolumen von 500-800 l. Dazu gehört aber immer noch ein Vorfilter. Für einen Beadfilter braucht es dann eine starke Druckpumpe, da diese das Wasser durch die Beads drückt. Also ähnlich dem Sandfilter.

Ich hoffe etwas Licht ins Dunkel gebracht zu haben.


----------



## helithomas (15. Apr. 2014)

Danke etwas schon, da muss ich mir die sache mit denn Koi´s noch mal überlegen.MFG Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (16. Apr. 2014)

Ja ja, das Hobby Koi ist nicht sonderlich preiswert...lalalalalaaaaaa


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Eine Sandfilteranlage ist für einen Teich nicht geeignet, egal was darin rum schwimmt (eigene Erfahrung).


 Ein langjähriges Mitglied aus dem Koi - Klan hat was von Glaskugeln für den Sandfilter geschrieben


----------



## helithomas (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo was genau mein der mit Glaskugeln? Oder meint der Glassand? Denn hab ich, ich arbeite nicht mit Quarzsand. MFG Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2014)

Ich bin nicht der Filterfreak.....gut bei Aquarien kenne ich mich ganz gut aus. Meine wohl wird dieser Glassand gewesen sein. Musste wohl oder übel ausprobieren oder google was du so dazu findest.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Apr. 2014)

Glaskugeln gibt es auch ...SiLibeads

http://www.sigmund-lindner.com/de/a...ln/wasserfiltration-trinkwassergewinnung.html

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 

Für mich scheidet der Sandfilter aus ,weil er eine viel zu Starke Pumpe benötigt 

@ Mandy   Wieso reicht ein 3 Kammer Filter nicht ? 

Es kommt doch auf die grösse der drei Kammern an, meine drei Kammern haben ein Volumen von 2400L (mehr als manche 5 Kammerfilter)

Bau dir selbst einen Tonnen filter event. aus 2-3 IBCs , Gut und Günstig

Gruss Obs


----------



## helithomas (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo also die sache mit der Pumpe wäre ja bei bei mir kein Problem hab ich ja schon. Ich hab von einen nachbarn eine OASE BT10,1 bekommen der hat seinen Teich aufgegeben fehlt nur die Pumpe. Aber wie weiß ich welche Größe /Volumen mein 3 Kammer schwamfilter hat.MFG Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Es kommt doch auf die grösse der drei Kammern an, meine drei Kammern haben ein Volumen von 2400L (mehr als manche 5 Kammerfilter)
> Bau dir selbst einen Tonnen filter event. aus 2-3 IBCs , Gut und Günstig


 
Hey Obs,

na bei den Kammergrößen reicht der dann tatsächlich 
Allerdings klang die Ausgangsaussage, als ob es sich um einen fertigen gekauften 3 Kammerfilter handelt und der wäre einfach zu klein.
Tonnenfilter aus IBC ist ja keine schlechte Idee, nur der benötigte Platz ....phüüü

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Mandy

Ich befürchte so ein 3 Kammerfilter war auch gemeint 

Gruss Obs


----------

